# New Vw Automatic Transmission Fluid ATF Specifications @ Blauparts



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

New Vw ATF Fluid Specifications Now Available


*G 055 025 A2*

Transverse Mounted 6 speed Tiptronic Transmissions requiring Vw OE part number G 055 025 A2 specifications for Vw Touareg, Beetle, Jetta, Passat, Rabbit, Golf 09G series transmissions.












*G 052 990 A2*

Transverse Mounted 5 speed Tiptronic Transmissions requiring Vw OE part number G 052 990 A2 required for Vw Beetle, Golf and Jetta 09A series transmissions.












*G 052 182 A2*

Transverse Mounted 6 speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmissions requiring Vw OE part number G 052 182 A2 required for Beetle, CC, Eos, Golf, Jetta and Passat dual shift double clutch 02E series transmissions.











*RELATED INFORMATION *
Don't see your Vw ATF specification listed? Click here to see our full Vw ATF listing.
For further ATF information and details see Vw ATF specifications and features.
Why is it important to change Vw ATF?
Recommended Vw ATF change intervals.











Since 1946 Ravenol of Germany has been at the forefront of innovation creating the highest quality oils and lubricants specific to advanced engine and transmission designs. Ravenol is recognized throughout Europe as a leader in fluid technology, along with keeping up with ever changing fluid specifications. They've succeeded in meeting and often exceeding low emissions, optimal fuel economy, excellent engine protection, and performance requirements set out by leading European manufacturers. Ravenol has formal approvals from leading vehicle manufacturers such as Mercedes Benz, Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Porsche, Volvo, ZF, and many more. Not every oil company has accomplished the formidable task of gaining such formal approvals.

Vw Oil (a.k.a. Vw Motor Oil)
Vw Oil Change Kits
 Vw Coolant (a.k.a.Vw Antifreeze)
Vw Manual Transmission Fluid(a.k.a. Vw Gear Lube)
 Power Steering Fluid(a.k.a. Hydraulic Fluid)
Vw Brake Fluid











Website: *www.blauparts.com*


----------

